# healing honey



## cwood6_10 (Apr 17, 2012)

There was a story of a doctor in a third world country that had several burn victims come in and they ran out of modern medicine to treat the remaining patience. What he did was use honey. They said the results where just as good if not better than the modern medicine used on the other people. It is good stuff


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

The honey is used in a hospital of Limoges (France) on post- surgery. (http://www.doctissimo.fr/html/dossiers/hopital/articles/15433-miel-cicatrisation.htm)


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Honey helps sunburn and also heat burns. Honey heals a lot of ailments. Don't forget that propolis has a lot of healing qualities, too. Actually all the products of the hive are good for health and healing. Bee products (apitherapy is more than just bee venom) are all antiviral, antibacterial and antifungal. 

My nephew got burned on the calf of his leg by a very hot motorcycle muffler. He was 8. He was treated with ice quickly and then my dad's old honey left from the 80's was put on with gauze bandage. The honey keeps the bandage from sticking and so it is easy to do bandage changes. The new skin does not get ripped off because of sticking to the dressing. Sorry to be gross. The family didn't always consistently use honey, but did use it some. My brother said the next day he was shocked how good it looked for the serious burn it was. They were very happy with how well it healed up quickly. Barely any scarring! It is also reported that honey immediately put on a burn will help with pain.

Honey is hands down the best thing for burns. When honey comes in contact with body fluids, it releases low levels of hydrogen peroxide which helps keep away infection. The honey nourishes the cells and aids in healing. Recovery time is reduced. Scarring is minimized. The area tissues tend to stay alive and oxygenated.

There are a lot of people who have abdominal surgery and the incision site has to heal from the inside out. My cousin kept getting infection, etc. and they had to put a wound vacuum on her. My brother-in-law had the same thing happen minus the wound vacuum. I would have put honey on it knowing what I know now. 

Father-in-law needs cataract surgery. Doubt he would be interested in honey in his eyes. He didn't want the bee venom applied to his spine either for back pain. 

Have enjoyed reading honey stories through the years. 
Read once that years ago a woman was treated for cataracts by a medical doctor by placing a small drop of honey in the eye. After treatment over a period of time, she is reported to have no cataracts. I put a very small amount of honey in my eye once. There is a lot of tears and some sting (as they reported there would be), but that goes away quickly. 
Another story states a man put honey in his horse's eye. The eye was "sick" with an off color, drainage and droopy eyelid. He stated that the horse recovered completely.
Honey can be used for pink eye.

Many more uses than can be mentioned here.


----------



## Retroguy (Jul 16, 2014)

I can't help but see myself using honey on wounds or burns and then becoming a human Swiffer Duster for the next few hours. Sorta kills 2 birds with 1 stone. Or maybe I'll just pet the cat. LOL


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks, I will try it next time I get a burn/sun burn.

Here's an article I posted a few days ago in a different thread.
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2014/09/140908093741.htm


----------



## apis maximus (Apr 4, 2011)

krista45036 said:


> i've learned honey's good for cuts, scrapes and burns. used it on some rose thorn scratches last fall. but today i am amazed!


Hi krista45036,

Lebanon OH, cool. Zip 45036.. 

Thanks for starting a wonderful thread. I mean that.

Yes indeed. Learning, leads to amazement. Always. As it should.

Here, for your consideration, another learner sharing with the rest of us. All the way from New Zealand. Think about that. Far out there.
And as you do watch the man, listen to his words. Here it is:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXVNn1qp5-Q

All the best. Keep the amazement thingies alive. It, the amazement, will be very kind to you. In return. Free stuff actually. No book to buy.


----------



## gjt (Jul 24, 2014)

Research by NZ university on honey as topical antibacterial agent.


----------



## mlmihlfried (Apr 17, 2014)

I have used honey for bad wounds in my Veterinary practice for years it is quite amazing. I use it with badly infected wounds and wounds where the skin can't be closed. The following pictures are very graphic, but show a dog's leg. The dog got caught up in some type of metal cable and cut the skin around the lower leg to the bone. The dog came in with the skin rolled down on the foot like an old sock. The foot was still warm so I sutured everything back in place. After two or three days the smell was telling me there was lots of dead tissue. I had to cut away dead skin and turned to honey wraps for healing. The bone was exposed and it really looked like the dog would have to have its foot amputated. I hadn't started my hives yet so a client gave me raw unpasteurized honey. Very important in my opinion to use that vs the pasteurized or heat treated kind. here are some pictures starting mid October and finishing mid november


----------



## mlmihlfried (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## mlmihlfried (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## mlmihlfried (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## mlmihlfried (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## mlmihlfried (Apr 17, 2014)

actually the first pic was oct 12th and the last November 6th so about 3 weeks and the bone is completely covered and skin is almost completely covering wound.


----------



## mlmihlfried (Apr 17, 2014)

And it was a lot worse initially. I didn't think to start taking pictures til about 1/2 way thru the process.


----------



## apis maximus (Apr 4, 2011)

@mlmihlfried,

Great work. 
That dog will remain your friend forever. I know. Beautiful healing taking place. 
Thanks for sharing those pictures. 
Pictures, so nicely showing the succession, the unfolding of a remarkable healing process. From start to finish. Not finished yet of course. 
But healing, on that leg, on that dog is simply remarkable. It is on the last stretch. And gaining speed.
You are a kind soul. Not sure when you started with your bees. 
But you and your bees will for sure enjoy each other.
Thanks!


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

That is great healing mlmihfried. Did you use honey only on the wound? How often did you change the dressing?

A coworker of mine started her dog on a daily dose of honey eaten on a piece of bread to heal up dog's feet and chewing on feet. In one week they were well on the way to healing, and the dog stopped chewing on her feet. One day my coworker didn't give her the honey--this was early into treatment, maybe week 3--and that night dog chewed on feet. I believe the dog is totally ok now and doesn't need daily dose of honey. I need to follow up with her and ask. 

I also use on burns and the next day, no sign of burn.

I have a friend who ate raw honey in cream of wheat every day during radiation of tongue and throat (and longer than that). I can't prove it's the honey, but his voice is completely recovered. He started with the honey shortly after CA diagnosis.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

I've heard that prior to antibiotics, soldiers were given packets of honey to smear on their wounds to ward off infections...........


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Propolis has the nickname Russian penicillin. I believe it was also used in wartime. People use propolis for many things including in salves to treat hot spots in dogs, wounds, infections, etc. Propolis and honey can both be used topically or orally.


----------



## mlmihlfried (Apr 17, 2014)

the dog was on oral antibiotics and topical honey dressings we changed it every day. Eventually I taught the owners how to do it at home. It just took a thin layer of honey for a 24 hr period. As for the dog that was licking it's feet, to me that is a sure sign of allergies. If the honey was local it probably had local pollens that the dog was allergic to. The daily honey was probably like a desensitization regime we use with dogs exposing it to small amounts of what it is allergic to and increasing the dose slowly to desensitize the dog to the allergens


----------

